# Box hill mine



## Mikeymutt (Nov 25, 2014)

i was invited to go down the mine here..having not really done much underground.i was a bit unsure what to make of this..making the four hour trip there,we all met up and made our way to the entrance.a crawl on our bellies to get in there and I was already excited.the mines here were excavated for the bath stone,comprising roughly of forty miles of tunnels.we did get to see the main things.the cathedral in the cave.the robots,the cranes,and the legendary red door..I could hear the ventilation fans going behind.this was the most frustrating part..knowing what lays behind that door and really wanting to see it all.we spent six hours in here.wading through mud and water.and clambering over and under rocks.i was shattered when I came out.but I would not change that experience for anything.this was more of an explore than for photos.but managed to get a few shots in there.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 25, 2014)

Very nice. I do like the look of this place. and LOL at that brick Dalek


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 25, 2014)

Thank you..the brick dalek was amazing.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 25, 2014)

Lovely selection of photos, it can get a bit 'samey' down there, and is obviously very dark, but you've done a fantastic job lighting it! 
Brilliant, thanks for sharing your adventure!


----------



## HughieD (Nov 25, 2014)

That is some adventure. Loving the brick dalek too!


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 25, 2014)

Excellent photos, well done
still not been here yet

.... and also loving the brick dalek!


----------



## decker (Nov 25, 2014)

Cool pics.. really like no.3, immense !


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 26, 2014)

What a great set of images,thanks for sharing.


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 26, 2014)

always wanted to head here, cracking job mate very nicely lit aswel


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 16, 2014)

I love this place, and I'm only 10 mins away too  Went down here for my stag and would love to go again! Great shots!


----------



## King Al (Dec 16, 2014)

Great pics Mikey! This place is fantastic, I'm sure those brick statues are starting to evolve though...


----------

